# RecipeDB - Meekan Mild



## bconnery (10/2/08)

Meekan Mild  Ale - English Dark Mild  Extract                      Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      0.15 kg JWM Caramalt    0.1 kg JWM Roasted Malt    0.05 kg JWM Chocolate Malt     1 kg Generic DME - Amber    1 kg Generic LME - Light       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      30 g Goldings, East Kent (Pellet, 5.0AA%, 5mins)    25 g Target (Pellet, 11.0AA%, 45mins)       Yeast     15 g DCL Yeast S-04 - SafAle English Ale         21L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.035 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.01 (calc)   Bitterness 38.2 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 3.24%   Colour 38 EBC   Batch Size 21L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 1 days


----------

